# ارغب بالاستفسار عن طريقة تركيب سيراميك الجدران والارضيات



## وائل يونس (31 يناير 2007)

ارغب الاستفسار عن طريقة تركيب سيراميك الجدران والارضيات 

بمعنى اين يكون الجزء المكسور في السيراميك للارضيات وللجدران وكم هو الفاصل للارضيات وللجدران 2 ملم او 3 ملم او 5 ملم وهل لابد من التقاء الفواصل بين البلاط للجدران مع الارضيات

وهل يمكن تركيب وزرة سفلية او ما يسمى بالزنار سفلي عند التقاء بلاط الارضيات مع الجدران 

وكيف يتم استلام بداية عمل سيراميك للجدارن والارضيات وهل هناك بوج واوتار لاعمال السيراميك 

وخاصة عند العمل بالغراء 

من يبداء قبل الاخر هل يتم البدء بسيراميك الجدران ام الارضيات


----------



## وائل يونس (3 فبراير 2007)

للرفع للرفع


----------



## a.m (3 فبراير 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي الكريم 
ساجيب بالترتيب كما هو طرحك للتسائل

اولا اخي الكريم ( يمكن ان يكون الكسر في الاعلى أو الاسفل فهذا الامر ذوقي بالدرجة الاولى وانا شخصيا افضل ان يكون الكسر في الاعلى
ثانيا – الفواصل ايضا تتراوح كما ذكرت و قد تصل الى 1سم ويلعب الذوق ايضا دورا كبير في الاختيار و لا بأس في استخدام اي من الابعاد المذكوره للفواصل 
ثالثا- ليس من الضروري التقاء الفواصل بين الجدران و الارضيات بل الافضل و الاجمل عدم التلاقي , كما يمكن ان تستخدم سيراميك للارضيات بقياس مختلف اصلا عن صيني الجدران اذ لا يمكن التلاقي اصلا 
رابعا – الزنار الذي ذكرت عادة يتم تركيبه على ارتفاع محدد حسب اما البكج اي حسب المقاس المحدد سلفا من المصنع حسب مقاس البلاط المصنع , أو اذا امكن يوضع على ارتفاع حسب الذوق اذا امكن , اما وضعه عند التقاء الجدران بالارضيات انا شخصيا لم ارى ذلك ولا ارى فيه اي ناحية جمالية و انت هنا تجيب عن سؤالك لاول بان الكسر يوجد في الاسفل 

خامسا- عند تركيب السيراميك أو الصيني بطريقة ( التلزيق – اللصق ) باستخدام مواد خاصة , طبقة القصارة هي التى يجب ان تكون منفذة بشكل جيد , كما هو الحال بالنسبة للارضية التى يتم صب طبقة من الخرسانة , تأسيس لتركيب البلاط , مع ملاحظة ان هذه الطريقة ( لصق بلاط الارضيات ) غير محبذة لان البلاط هنا سيكون معرض للكسر بشكل كبير بسسب قساوة الطبقة التى هي اسفلهُ , وعادة تستخدم هذه الطريقة في عمليات الترميم و الصيانة فقط اذ تكون الارضيات مبلاطة في الاصل و يتم لصق نوع اخر فوقها .

اما اذا كان العمل باستخدام المونة – فيجب عمل الودعات و المقاييس و التربيع للمساحات المطلوب التنفيذ فيها اذ يتم مسبقا تحديد اماكن ( الغلاقات – الكسر ) و حصرها في المكان الذي نريد 

سادسا – بالتأكيد اخي يبدأ عمل الجدران قبل الارضيات بل عادة يتم تأخير اعمال بلاط الارضيات الى ان تصبح الحركة في المشروع محدودة , و محصورة , و يبدأ تنفيذ اعمال البلاط من الطابق الاخير الى الاسفل 

و الحمد لله رب العالمين
​*


----------



## وائل يونس (4 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز 

سؤال اخر اذا ممكن 

كيف يتم استلام جدران السيراميك او بلاط السيراميك وماهي اهم التوجيهات اللتي يتم توجيهها الى الفني قبل البدء بالعمل

وماهي نسب الخلطه اسمنت - رمل - ماء 

للياسه وللبلاط سواء سيراميك او موزايكو او رخام سواء للارضيات او الجدران 

سؤال بالنسبه لبلاط الساحه الخارجية للمنزل كيف يتم وضع فاصل تمدد وكل كم متر وهل هو بتجاه طولي او عرضي وما هي المواد المستخدمه لعمل فاصل التمدد 

وهل هناك مواد تكسية ارضيات لاتحتاج الى فواصل تمدد بالنسبه للساحات الخارجية للمنزل


----------



## a.m (5 فبراير 2007)

*الى اخي الكريم*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تكرم يا اخي 

يتم استلام اعمال السيراميك باستخدام ( القدة و الميزان و في الجدران بالاضافة لما ذكر يستخدم الزاويا و القياس )
التركيب :-
بالنسبة للجدران :
يتم بدء العمل بوضع القدة على طولها بشكل افقي و على منسوب بلاط الارضية , حيث يتم توزين هذه القدة باستخدام الميزان , و بحيث يوضع اسفلها مثلا كسر بلاط حتى نضمن استقرارها و لنتمكن من رفعها أو انزالها حسب الطلب و لنصل الى اتزانها تماما باستخدام الميزان, حيث يتم تركيب أول صف بلاط على هذه القدة ثم يتم تركيب الاتجاه المتعامد مع هذا الصف بنفس الطريقة و لكن نضيف لها استخدام الزاويا , وهكذا حتى نصل الى الواجهة الاخيرة مع ملاحظة انه يفضل وضع الغلق( خلف الباب بعد فتحه ) و المكان الابعد بالنسبة للباب بلاطة كاملة وذلك على نفس الضلع , بالنسبة للجدران 
الان يتم التركيب للاعلى باستخدام الميزان و بزيادة الارتفاع دائما نتأكد باستخدام القدة و الميزان 
بالنسبة للبلاط الارضي :
اذا كان مكان العمل يفرض وجود الميول ( كالحمامات ) يتم انشاء ودعات ملاسقة للجدران باعتبارها المنطقة التي يجب ان تكون الاعلى ,بحيث يتم رفع الجزء القريب من الجدار قليلا حتى لا يكون عرضة لتجميع المياه , ثم في مكان المصرف نضع بلاطة و نقوم بتوزينها و على المنسوب المطلوب ثم من الزوايا الاربعة للغرفة و من البلاطة الملاسقة للجدار الى بلاطة المصرف انشئ الودعات ثم اقوم بالتعبئة بينهما , هنا ايضا حاول ان تجعل الغلقات عند تواجد المقاعد و المغاسل , اي في الضلع الموازي للباب و الذي يكون مخفي عن النظر
اما في حال العمل في الغرف مثلا يكون تركيب البلاط بشكل متزن افقيا و بلا ميول و ذلك بانشاء ودعات من البلاط نفسه ( حسب ابعاد الغرفة أو المكان الذي انفذ فيه ) و بحيث اسيطر على اماكن الغلاقات من ناحية و على افقية البلاط من ناحية ثانية وذلك باستخدام القدة و الميزان , ثم اقوم بالتعبئة بين هذه الودعات , 
لاحظ ان مقاس البلاطة معلوم و ابعاد الغرفة معلوم اي يمكن ان نعرف عدد البلاطات في كل اتجاه و هكذا . وهنا ايضا يجب ان يكون الكسر في الضلع الموازي لمفصل باب الغرفة
الان في الساحات سيكون العمل بانشاء ميول لتصريف المياه بشكل عام امطار او غيره و ينفذ بانشاء الودعات كما سبق 
الاستلام:-
اقوم بالتالي بعملية الاستلام باستخدام القدة و الميزان و الزاويا أو القياس

بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الساحات و انشاء فواصل التمدد , فذلك يعتمد على المساحة , فاذا كان التنفيذ محصور و في مساحات صغيرة , لا داعي لانشاء فواصل و خصوصا سؤالك عن منزل 
اما اذا كان العمل في ساحات ذات مسطح كبير مثل ساحات المدارس ذات البعدين الكبيرين , هنا يجب وضع هذه الفواصل ,و يمكن ان تكون هذه الفواصل في اتجاه واحد أو اتجاهين و يعتمد ذلك على الابعاد للسطح الذي انفذه و على العوامل التى تؤثر فيه 
على كل حال يمكن ان انفذ الفواصل بشكل عرضي أو بشكل طولي 
لكن يجب مراعات انه في حالة عمل فواصل التمدد يتم عمل الفواصل ثم تركيب البلاطات ويجب تنفيذ قطاع معدني زوايا معدنية لحبس البلاط عند الفاصل بحيث لا يترك حرا فيسهل فكه ويجب ملأ الفاصل بمادة مطاطية لتلافي تأثيرات ظاهرة التمدد والانكماش
وعن سؤالك بالنسبة للمنازل ارى انه لا داعي لوضع فواصل التمدد اذا كانت المساحات التى تقصد ليست كبيرة
اما بالنسبة لنسب الخلط فيمكن ان تحصل عليها اخي من كتاب المواصفات 
وان لم تخني ذاكرتي فهي كما يلي
للبلاط 1:3 في الارضيات ( رمل: اسمنت) رمل ناعم خالي من الحصويات ليسهُل معه عملية الضغط , و التركيب
اعمال اللياسة 1:4 


ارجو ان تكون الاجابة كافية اخي الكريم 
و ان اخر دعوانا
ان الحمد لله رب العالمين ​*


----------



## مسترمحمد (6 فبراير 2007)

رد وافي جدا يا بشمهندس ولا اجد ما اضيفه بعد هذا الشرح الجميل.


----------

